# How can i make hash at home?



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

I have nothing to make hash with, but i am curious...what is the most efficient way of making hash at home?​


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

Bubble bags, bubble bags, bubble bags...They make the best hash I have ever smoked, it is so pure it bubbles when you heat it.

You could also make your own ice-hash.  You could sieve it and press the keif, it all depends on what you are trying to acomplish.  But I love my bubble hash


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 22, 2008)

screw bubble bags go to good will and buy a silk scarf, the mesh is very fine, tape it to a box with the bottom cut out a presto a kief box for under 5 bucks, you can also use silkscreen. Here's a vid:
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkvygAXIdr8


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

Like i said, it depends on what you want, it is very hard to sieve the quality of hash that you can get out of a bubble bag for a few reasons, namely that when you sieve the plant matter has to be extremely dry, and it is very easy for the plant matter to turn to dust and go through the silkscreen, lowering the quality of the final product, even with a tumbler.

bubble bags use different levels of mesh as well as Ice-water to break off the trich's, because the water saturates the dry leaf material it is a lot harder for it to pass through the mesh. and the majority of contaminates get dissolved in the water [just like water curing], while THC is not water soluable, leaving some of the purest hashish availible.

Like I said, I LOVE MY BUBBLEBAGs


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with massproducer on this one. Bubble bags seems to be one of the best methods out there. You can pick the bags up at many stores such as craft stores ect... I would go with this method. There is a good post in the Hash forums for good bubble hash. Check it out and you will be able to do it with no problem. Anyone that throws away all the trim they have is foolish. Save that stuff and make some high quality hash. I usually chop the hash up and sprinkle it into a joint and viola!! Cloud 9 my friends!! Take care and good luck with it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> screw bubble bags go to good will and buy a silk scarf, the mesh is very fine, tape it to a box with the bottom cut out a presto a kief box for under 5 bucks, you can also use silkscreen. Here's a vid:
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkvygAXIdr8


Haveing experience with several methods, "NONE" can compare in quality to the what Bubblebags render.


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 23, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I agree with massproducer on this one. Bubble bags seems to be one of the best methods out there. You can pick the bags up at many stores such as craft stores ect... I would go with this method. There is a good post in the Hash forums for good bubble hash. Check it out and you will be able to do it with no problem. Anyone that throws away all the trim they have is foolish. Save that stuff and make some high quality hash. I usually chop the hash up and sprinkle it into a joint and viola!! Cloud 9 my friends!! Take care and good luck with it.



Which craft store do you go to to get your bubble bags and how much do they cost you?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> Which craft store do you go to to get your bubble bags and how much do they cost you?


 
never heard about this being sold at a craft store... lol more like a hydro shop... or head shop..

but other than that idk..


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont think you can get bubble bags at a craft store either. You can buy them online or on ebay just type bubble bags there like $150 for the 3 bag kit


----------



## headband (Mar 24, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> Which craft store do you go to to get your bubble bags and how much do they cost you?


bubble bag is a brand name, bubble hash making kit, they sell me online. They arnt cheap either. But spilt the cost with a few friends... get the 5 bag set


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you every one!

How much weed will i need to make a decent amount of hash in the bubble bags? I've heard you can use leaves and trimmings. ​


----------

